# Should I take this job OR shove it?



## Mookie (Feb 29, 2012)

Here's my dilemma: I was recently laid off after many years working for the same company. I'm now on "income continuance" for up to 12 months, or until I find another job. I was recently offered a temporary 10 month position with my old company at about the same salary, but with the "possibility" of an extension.

I have been struggling with the decision of whether to take this job or not. If I take the job, I would basically be working the next 10 months for free, in order to gain a chance at an extension, or maybe even a permanent position. If I don't take the job, I can just relax and have fun for the next 10 months, and then find something else, but there are no guarantees of what I might find.

So, should I take the next 10 months off (and get paid to do so), or should I take this job in order to get a shot at an extension???


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

The offer for a possible extension may be real ... but it could also simply be your company trying to get their money's worth by getting you to work for the continuance amount. I would be cautious. Would they reset the income Continuance after your temp position is done? If not, I would look elsewhere for work. 

Hopefully you're from Alberta or Saskatchewan where the jobs are plenty.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Well, how rich are you?

To clarify, was the company that just laid you off the one that wants you back? That seem suspicious...


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

One question I would find out the answer before making a decision.

If you refuse the job.............is the benefit terminated?


----------



## Mookie (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the quick responses guys! To clarify, the company that is offering me the job is the one I used to work for before my most recent employer that laid me off. I don't think my income continuance could be terminated if I refuse this offer, as it can be argued that it by itself (without the possibility of extension) is not really a financial benefit to me.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Personally I don't think I would take it unless they could mold it into a permanent role for you. The only real advantages to taking it are the possibility they may extend it, and less of a gap on your resume. But I don't think either is worth working for free. 

I would job-hunt during the 10 months off but only accept a permanent position. Otherwise like you say you're essentially working for free. BTW I find it baffling that the original company can put such a string on their benefit. I would think they need to pay you that severance whether or not you find another job. I know obviously that's not the case, I just think it's bizarre.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

How would your old company know if you are working or not? I'm assuming you wouldn't tell them.

Getting a one year paid holiday is nothing to sneeze at - I wouldn't just give it away.

Unless you can't handle the risk of unemployment after the continuance ends (at which point you should be able to collect ei), I would think about what you want to do on your time off and figure out it it's worthwhile.

If you want to do some traveling, start a business, get in shape, do some work on your house etc etc - now's the time.


----------



## Lephturn (Aug 31, 2009)

I would not look at this as a "holiday". I would look at it as a rare chance to invest some serious time in examining what you would like to do in the next 10-20 years and spend time educating and preparing yourself for what you'd like to do. This is a great opportunity if you have been in the same industry/job for 10 years and you are interested in trying something else! 12 months of income plus EI after that may give you an opportunity to change career paths that you may never have had otherwise.

For clarity - are you required to notifiy your last employer if you get another job, and does that terminate your payout from them?

You should also be concerned that a 12 month gap in your resume' could be a problem. A big part of your decision will depend on the job market for your skills/knowledge and where you fit into it. If you are in high demand then you may be better off to take at least a good part of those 12 months - if you think you will struggle to find something you may not want to risk it.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Lephturn said:


> For clarity - are you required to notifiy your last employer if you get another job, and does that terminate your payout from them?


Typically that is how income continuance works.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I would not take the job, as it's is not permanent, and it will be more difficult to do job hunting when are you are already working because it will be more difficult to schedule around your work. 

I think it comes down to whether you think there is a good chance that this job will become permanent. If not, I would keep looking.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Hey lephturn (and all), I'm interested in why you think having a year gap in the resume is a problem. I'm just starting my career so haven't dealt with the issue, but I often read on interview preparation websites advice such as "you better be ready with a darn good explanation of why you weren't working for 18 months, if they ask you"

I just fail to see how any generic answer such as "I was traveling a lot and fixing up my house" "I want to go slowly and make sure I choose my jobs carefully" "I enjoyed the time with my family"

I supposed if you're trying to get entry level jobs at the mall or wendys then maybe a gap like would be some indication that no one else will hire you? But I don't understand how someone several or many years into their career could have such a gap looked at negatively by any interviewer...


----------



## Lephturn (Aug 31, 2009)

Because people will immediately suspect you had that gap because you got fired and are just trying to put a good face on it.

It is much easier to get hired when you have a job. The reasons are many but the reality is that it is always more difficult to get a job when you do not have one. Part of it is human nature - if you are currently working prospective employers feel you are more valuable and there is a natural tendency for them to compete for you. When you are not working there is a natural human tendency to perceive less value. No matter how you answer the question the suspicion remains that you are unemployed because you are a poor performer/employee. People expect that they will need to go steal the A players away from their competition. Even in the case of mass lay-offs propsective employers will be thinking that your former company would have kept you if you were a superstar - or at least if you were any good you would have found something else right away.

I don't pretend that this is right - it's just perception - but it makes a huge difference. In that regard if you take a short term contract it may pay off in the sense that it makes you "employable" because you are employed - and much more likely to land that next job.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

peterk said:


> Hey lephturn (and all), I'm interested in why you think having a year gap in the resume is a problem. I'm just starting my career so haven't dealt with the issue, but I often read on interview preparation websites advice such as "you better be ready with a darn good explanation of why you weren't working for 18 months, if they ask you" ...
> 
> I supposed if you're trying to get entry level jobs at the mall or wendys then maybe a gap like would be some indication that no one else will hire you? But I don't understand how someone several or many years into their career could have such a gap looked at negatively by any interviewer...


From the managers I've worked for or talked with, a 12 month gap for an entry level job is less of an issue but someone several years along is seen as an issue.

As one manager put it - if the answer deviated from something like "here's how I upgraded my skills" or "here is how I busted my butt searching in a tough environment", then to them, this individual is not committed to the career and likely also not dependable. With some many resumes compared to the positions open, the perceived risk wasn't seen as worth it.

For other managers, such a gap was seen as falling behind in skills (especially for technical jobs) which would require extra training. Similar to "if one has not changed companies in five years, the employee must be deadwood".


Then too, I've known people who took a year as "I can find a job in my field easily" but then when they were ready, the job market had changed so that it was two years plus before they found another one.


Cheers


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Does income continuance include the employer/employee contributions towards CPP and EI premiums?

Would you qualify for EI after not working for 12 months?

Things to look into if you go that route........................


----------



## Mookie (Feb 29, 2012)

sags said:


> Does income continuance include the employer/employee contributions towards CPP and EI premiums?
> 
> Would you qualify for EI after not working for 12 months?


Yes, I looked into this, and I would qualify for EI after the 12 months on income continuance ran out.


----------



## thebomb (Feb 3, 2012)

I work in HR and I would worry about whether they expect you to take the contract offer as a way to mitigate your losses, i.e salary continuance under common law is meant to be a bridge for you to find alternate work of comparable income- the 10 months of sal cont, is typically calculated based on age/yrs of service, type of job lost, likelyhood of re-employment. Mitigating your losses is exactly as it sounds- take work that is comparable to your previous position so that you are not our of pocket (by too much). Not sure how long you have been with this employer or what province you are in, but you may still be entitled to a portion of this sal cont, due to the fact that it is not a perm job. By this I mean you are still terminated and therefore entitled to the minimum standards under the employment standards act- this is usual just a fraction of sal cont..... you have lots of questions/things to still consider or ask.....I would start with finding out if the sal cont would run concurrent with the new 10 month contract- basically the same question everyone else asked..... good luck!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Hard to answer as you don't mention your qualifications or line of work. But I would definitely try to negotiate something here. Perhaps a guarantee for longer work term or for a similar continuance if the work period ends in 10 months. It is something worth having a conversation about with the potential employer.


----------

